# Renaissance and Medival



## Jesse (Jan 15, 2007)

hello,
Who here likes medival an renaissance classical music? I am huge fan of that era of early music. I listen to Harmonia and Pipedreams on the local classical station every sunday night and just love it....

Let's talk about the early music,
Jesse


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Some would find debatable whether mediaeval & renaissance music can really be called 'classical' - however, I don't think it's important as long as it is good music, and it is. I listen a bit to madrigals (English and Italian) and I do enjoy many of them. Also, I like Gregorian chant, even though some consider it boring. And when Gregorian themes and motifs are introduced into romantical pieces (Berlioz, Liszt) - OMG, what can be better...? I have a rather limited number of mediaeval stuff, but I like nearly all of it. And 'Carmina burana' is fabulous, too, although the music is by Orff, and not from Middle Ages.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

I live for classical music, but it is early music that I completely adore!
I'm a huge fan of early choral composers in particular, such as Weelkes and Tallis, but I also like medieval composers a lot- particularly Leonin and Perotin who are 12th century. I listen to a lot of early instrumental music too, such as shawm and sacbutt arrangements. I love the bareness of it- it's spine-tingling! I think it's the bareness of the music that draws me to it somewhat more than music by later composers (though I listen to a lot of this too) but nothing gives me a greater thrill than performing early modal music. Good to hear someone else shares my interest!


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

amy, you're from yorkshire right? You know there's lots of early music going on in york? There's the National Centre for Early Music where there's an Early Music Festival every summer and many other groups too. I'm involved in this quite a bit so know a bit about what's happening up there


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm lucky in that my wife Carol has had a proper musical education, so that when she puts something such as Tomas Luis de Victoria's choral works on the stereo I can ask her questions about it. That leads to wider listening and deeper appreciation, within my limitations. Thus I've explored, in a small way, back through time: classical guitar music, baroque lute, medieval vocal music. Like many people, I've investigated several musical genres solo, but having a personal teacher helps in these areas.
Knowing that there is so much to discover, and folks to discuss it with, feels really good.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, I am from Yorkshire! I'm originally from Beverley where I've taken part in the Early Music Festival before, but I have fairly recently moved to York where I have been impressed with the amount of early music that goes on. The Early Music Centre is great, and I plan to attend plenty of events in the festival this summer, which should be fun. There seem to be a lot of events in the smaller Yorkshire villages this year, as opposed to so many in town, but I quite like performances in small churches etc- it's much more intimate.


----------



## Breogan (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm an avid listener of Iberian Renaissance and Baroque music. I find it captures well the essence of Spain. Francisco de la Torre, Juan de Anchieta, and, of course, Juan del Encina are among my favourites.

I also very much enjoy the various _cancioneiros_ of, for example, Martim Codax, João Lobeira, Paio Soares de Taveirós, and Mendinho as well as many others.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ages ago when I was in choir I've sung Palestrina, Orlando de Lasso, and others-- it was always an enjoyable experience singing and listening. 

I'm not as familiar with the period as I would like. I do have a Hilliard Singers recording of Perotin which is very good, with surprising "harmonies." 

I'd like to get more exposure of Machaut-- I've heard some bits here & there that were very odd sounding to my ears. What fascinates me about that period is the "rules" for music theory weren't really set in stone at the time, so there are these strange moments that tickle my ear... 

~ josh


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Hearing Renaissance music by Weelkes, I was amazed by how clever it was. In Medieval music, the various types of organum all feel as though they have healing qualities. Marvellous.


----------



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of early music. I love the Baltimore consort, Ronn McFarlane, Rebel, groups like this.


----------



## CHasR (Dec 10, 2007)

being a piper, Ive enjoyed Medi + Renn music for a long time. Just now I'm enthralled with the music from the 'old hall' manuscript, and some of the competely forgotten Carols (stuff from the dublin troper + the Selden MS ) in the Oxford book. I live in the same town 'Piffaro' is from, they've been a high-profile exponent.


----------

